
Flatte for MySQL-like transaction and auto denormalization at Firebase.#NoSQL - kaanekinci
https://github.com/Flatte/Flatte-Web
======
kaanekinci
Benefits: * Flatte provides to create a NOSql database model. * MySQL like
transaction for Firebase. (If all conditions are passed, flatte sends the
whole data to firebase.) * Client side processing. * Flatte handles copy
records and external effects for you. No need to write everything in your
application. (Denormalization) * Flatte allows you to create field based
functions. * You can create your constants with predefined templates. (also
with functions) * You can apply filters to incoming values. (Such as
uppercase, date format..) * With Flatte Manifesto Builder, you can easily
create and visualize your manifest.

Github: [https://github.com/Flatte/Flatte-
Web](https://github.com/Flatte/Flatte-Web) Flatte Manifesto Builder :
[https://flatte.maxabab.com/#/app/welcome](https://flatte.maxabab.com/#/app/welcome)

